
What good is Bitcoin if the Internet fails? - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/16131/what-good-is-bitcoin-if-the-internet-fails
======
jrace
What happens to traditional banking in if the internet fails?

~~~
rafiki6
you go get your cash from the teller at the bank

~~~
cuddlybacon
* Can the teller process customer requests without the internet? Last time I had something done at my bank, it was clear they were just using the same online banking site customers have access to.

* What about the (slow) shift to banks that don't have physical locations in every community.

------
aSplash0fDerp
Data will always be the most valuable asset, with or without the Internet
(TCP/IP makes it easy to move, but is not required).

Once the 2-way links are available, running your own node without meshing
would likely be a requirement for retail shops, miners and investors that will
help grow the footprint.

If they could code liquidity modes into wallets (ie. Spendable vs not
spendable modes), they could possibly limit the losses during disruptions by
having wallets that are in a non-spendable state stay safe from manipulation,
while only the crypto in spendable state wallets that are in circulation being
vulnerable to loss or fraud during catastrophic events.

I think something like that was proposed with one of the alt-coins a few years
back.

------
closetohome
In some countries I could see this being an issue, as the Internet can be shut
down entirely for any number of political reasons.

In the US, if the Internet is out everywhere for an extended period of time,
Bitcoin will be the least of anyone's worries.

------
kim0
You can now sync the blockchain via satellite, and send transactions via SMS
gateways

~~~
anthony_barker
there is active project to use modified sailboat radios and old cold war
transponders. I believe it is active in China and north korea to go around the
great firewall.

------
mtnGoat
this is a very interesting and good question.

for people that love decentralization... they sure are dependent on a
centralized internet infrastructure.

~~~
mamon
Not to mention that majority of hashing power is owned by just few miners,
most of them in China.

------
Shorel
This is one of the infrequent cases in Hacker News where the article is far
better than the comments (so far).

~~~
closetohome
It really isn't that insightful an article. They have one source - a PR flak
for a crypto company - and his solutions all boil down to "rebuild some form
of Internet." An Iridium phone connected to a mesh network is just
_inconvenient_ Internet access.

~~~
Shorel
Launching satellites is far from trivial.

May be I am a sucker for all things space related, but that made the article
interesting.

------
tutfbhuf
no good

